# Jouer Cosmetics



## awickedshape (Dec 10, 2016)

Hi, all!
I was trying to find a Jouer thread (because I remember being interested in their Tiare highlighter and posted about it somewhere) but I couldn't find one.
I thought their new powder highlighters looked interesting so I ordered Rose Quartz and am waiting for it to arrive.
They are hard to track down, though!


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 12, 2016)

can't wait to hear your thoughts!


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 12, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> can't wait to hear your thoughts!



Will definitely post when it arrives


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 16, 2016)

Haven't gotten a chance to play with Rose Quartz properly yet. It arrived today:

View attachment 57903


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 19, 2016)

The brand's now being carried by Beautylish!


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 19, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Haven't gotten a chance to play with Rose Quartz properly yet. It arrived today:
> 
> View attachment 57903




Oh my, I think that is really beautiful on you! 

I NEED another line of MU to like....


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 19, 2016)

Thanks for this thread. Ever since I saw Nordies carrying it I was curious because I know nothing about this line.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 19, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> The brand's now being carried by Beautylish!



I hope they will be more reliable.
I can't remember if I checked there.
Even a UK site was out of stock
The powder highlighters looked lovely but have been out of stock on the Jouer website for so long... and then two were on backorder on Nordstrom.com, then the next day they'd disappear, then out of stock, then back ordered etc my goodness


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 19, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Oh my, I think that is really beautiful on you!
> 
> I NEED another line of MU to like....




Thank you lol
I saw swatches of their Tiare highlighter last year or so and they have some interesting lip glosses




elegant-one said:


> Thanks for this thread. Ever since I saw Nordies carrying it I was curious because I know nothing about this line.



No problem! I kept thinking there used to be one...


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 19, 2016)

Ice LE highlighter


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 24, 2017)

View attachment 58321


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 17, 2017)

Rose gold collection
Instagram


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 18, 2017)

I forgot to post that I finally received the rose quartz highlighter & I really like it.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 27, 2017)

Rose Gold lip topper 
Instagram


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 27, 2017)

I LOVE Jouer! I follow Christine on snapchat, and she's wonderful. I have nearly all of the lip cremes, and all of the toppers. I can't wait for the spring line / rose gold theme. Also, Citrine is my all-time favorite highlighter... and that's saying a lot. The consistency is so interesting. It's the first powder that I really think is 'creamy' and 'buttery.' Very unique, and sits beautifully on the skin. However it's super delicate and I don't travel with it.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 28, 2017)

Palette swatches 
Instagram

Rose Gold swatches 

Instagram


----------



## mollyv6 (Mar 29, 2017)

Just bought Topaz highlighter, Skinny Dip lip topper and Papaye lip cream.    Oh, and I will be ordering the rose gold highlighter and lip topper on 4/4.  Too many highlighters!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 5, 2017)

Beauty Professor: Desert Dreams FOTD: The Jouer Rose Gold & Springtime in Paris Collections + On Location Style


----------



## mollyv6 (Apr 5, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Beauty Professor: Desert Dreams FOTD: The Jouer Rose Gold & Springtime in Paris Collections + On Location Style


I just ordered the highlighter.  I like how fast Jouer ships. I recently bought Skinny Dip lip topper and it's a bit too glittery for me.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 5, 2017)

mollyv6 said:


> I just ordered the highlighter.  I like how fast Jouer ships. I recently bought Skinny Dip lip topper and it's a bit too glittery for me.



Can't wait to hear what you think!
I only have Rose Quartz and the texture is lovely


----------



## mollyv6 (Apr 5, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Can't wait to hear what you think!
> I only have Rose Quartz and the texture is lovely


I recently ordered Topaz and it is really smooth and not too over the top.  I am hoping Rose Gold is just as nice.  It kind of reminds me of MAC Beaming Blush ED Skinfinish but I don't have it to compare.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 5, 2017)

mollyv6 said:


> I recently ordered Topaz and it is really smooth and not too over the top.  I am hoping Rose Gold is just as nice.  It kind of reminds me of MAC Beaming Blush ED Skinfinish but I don't have it to compare.



Ooh, Topaz looks really good
They all do lol 
I hope Rose Gold is just as nice


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 19, 2017)

Jouer Rose Gold highlighter 




Eta And that's it for me and Jouer now that they posted JS on their IG


----------



## r0mini0n (Jan 20, 2018)

Long shot since this thread seems to be dead, but has anyone here tried the new high coverage creme foundation? I have bad skin (acne scarring, large pores, redness) and I'm always on the lookout for a full coverage foundation that is also long wearing (10+ hours)

Youtubers seem to really like this foundation, but the few reviews available on MUA rate it as terrible. 
For now, EL Double wear has been my go to for years, since it's the only thing that seems to last on my skin.

I would need to buy this off the internet, so if someone has tried it, any opinion is appreciated!


----------



## mollyv6 (Jan 20, 2018)

r0mini0n said:


> Long shot since this thread seems to be dead, but has anyone here tried the new high coverage creme foundation? I have bad skin (acne scarring, large pores, redness) and I'm always on the lookout for a full coverage foundation that is also long wearing (10+ hours)
> 
> Youtubers seem to really like this foundation, but the few reviews available on MUA rate it as terrible.
> For now, EL Double wear has been my go to for years, since it's the only thing that seems to last on my skin.
> ...



I did and hated it. My skin is dry combination and this stuff dried it out even more. It was hard to get a good color match, too. The coverage looked thick even though I barely used half a pump. A little goes a long way with this one. It also broke down throughout the day and made my skin’s texture much more apparent. None of my primers helped with this one. I also hate that this foundation has alcohol in it. I wish I’d known before I bought because I won’t wear products with alcohol.  The hydrating claims are mute since alcohol is higher on the ingredient list. I actually tossed mine in the trash.

I also hated the brush they sold alongside it. Never blended it well and left brushstrokes. IMO, I liked using a beauty blender or my other foundation brushes much better.


----------



## boschicka (Jan 20, 2018)

I would trust the MUA rating over Youtubers.


----------



## r0mini0n (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks guys! Seems like I'll hold out on this one. I will also only use a beaty blender for foundation, brushes don't seem to work for me so I don't like when they market something that has to be used with an extra tool.


----------

